# Homeschool T-shirt sale



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We like to get our kids a t-shirt for Christmas each year. Being we are frugal, we only buy during the sale which starts today and goes until September 15th.

I only post as we have had great results with this company and highly recommend them...http://www.shopgreatproducts.com/ 

They started making t-shirt because their then 12 yr old homeschooled son (who now home schools his own kids) requested his graphic design parents to do so (I just learned of this story last week and thought it was cool - so I'm passing it along).


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

What a neat site ,thankyou so much for sharing !!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh, I love the one that has the warning about the unsocialized homeschooler! I might just have to get that one.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

OH, I like that one, too!!! Might be a bit rude, but I like it!! tee hee...

I'm thinking T-shirt and matching totes for the kids....


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

mammabooh said:


> Oh, I love the one that has the warning about the unsocialized homeschooler! I might just have to get that one.


My kids are getting "older" so I let them pick their own this year. That's the one DS chose! I got the one about "just add coffee".


----------

